# Hellespont Metropolis



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Together with 3 sisters, this vessel, built at Daewoo Shipyard, Pusan in 2002 for Hellespont Steamships Greece is currently the world's largest double hull ULCC.
DWT 442.000 and 380 metres in length, a beam of 68 metres , draft 24.5 metres, 17.5 knots

For some references:
http://www.register-iri.com/content/press/110.cfm
http://www.hellespont.com/fleet/historical_fleet_list.asp

Furhter particulars on the building stage – refer – News and Views from the shipping world on the main page –
I will post some photos under “ Daewoo Shipyard”


----------

